# Sad guardrail accident



## cda (Mar 3, 2021)

Horrific video shows Bolivian university students falling to their death after metal rail collapses
					

At least seven college students in Bolivia fell to their death Tuesday after a metal railing broke on the fourth floor of a university building.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2021)

Tragic...Wonder what they were protesting?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 4, 2021)

Thats hard to watch.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes, that was very hard, didn't EVEN want to look at it a second time, once was plenty. 

Terribly sad. 

Avoid crowds.


----------



## Katy.Kjelvik (Mar 4, 2021)

cda said:


> Horrific video shows Bolivian university students falling to their death after metal rail collapses
> 
> 
> At least seven college students in Bolivia fell to their death Tuesday after a metal railing broke on the fourth floor of a university building.
> ...


VERY disturbing!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome Katy.Kjelvik!

What brings you to our awesome forum?


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2021)

fatboy said:


> Welcome Katy.Kjelvik!
> 
> What brings you to our awesome forum?




She is an apprentice !!!!

I did not know I have been an APPRENTICE, for 30 years!!!!!!::::


: one bound by indenture (see INDENTURE entry 1 sense 1a(3)) to serve another for a prescribed period with a view to learning an art or trade


----------

